# Privates Netzwerk

## alex00

HAbe einmal eine Anfrage...

wir möchten hier ein kleines Netzwerkj aus 2 PC's bauen. Grund dafür ist dass wir nur über eine A-DSL Linie verfügen, diese aber von beiden PC's nutzen möchten. Besteht die möglichkeit den eigentlichen ADSL Empfang über einen "Router" zu bekommen und die anderen beiden per Wireless einzuhängen (Anm. ein PC per Windows XP, einer per Linux) .

Welche erfahrungen gibt es von eurer Seite (Geräte, Speed,....).

Kann ich einen Router ohne PC verwenden oder brauche ich dazu einen eigenen "Server".

Danke für jede Hilfe....

Alex

ps. bin mir schon bewusst dass das nicht gerade ein passendes Thema für dieses Forum ist, aber hier sitzen einfach die meisetn Leute die sich auskennen......wollte mich nicht in eine Win-Forum begeben....

----------

## py-ro

Kannst einfach einen WLAN -> ADSL Route benutzen, es sollten eigentlich alle funktionieren, da sie OS Unabhängig arbeiten.

----------

## bll0

Ich selbst hab zu Hause auch irgendeinen dl. - Router, mit WLAN und DHCP damit die ganzen Rechner ihre IP erhalten. So spare ich am meisten Strom, denke ich. Du kannst halt auch nen Rechner nehmen, der dir das Routing macht, aber Computer brauchen meist viel Strom und sind imho schwieriger zu konfigurieren. Außerdem bräuchtest du dafür dann noch nen WLAN - Access- Point.

Besorg dir nen netten WLAN-Router, der was taugt (Dlink, netgear...) und dann ist die Sache gegessen.

Grüßle,

A

----------

## Hilefoks

Stimmt, - kauf dir einen guten WLAN-Router und du hast keine Sorgen.

Ich besitze z.B. einen DLink DI-624+. Der kann im Prinzip alles was ich in meinem Netz brauche (auch DynDNS Updaten, bestimmte Ports an eine bestimmte IP weiterreichen, VPN, mini-Firewall usw.)

Du solltest dich allerdings erst einmal umhören welche WLAN-Karte wirklich gut durch Linux unterstützt wird. Auch dann wenn du diese erst mal nur in den Windows-Rechner einbauen möchtest - mit der Zeit kommt immer alles anders   :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

Der "Standard" sind zur Zeit DSL-Router mit 4 Ethernet Ports und WLAN Access Point. Die gibt es von den verschiedensten Firmen um die 70 Euro und reichen in den meisten Fällen aus.  Hier ein paar Testberichte:

http://www.tecchannel.de/hardware/1401/index.html (54 MBit Funknetz)

http://www.tecchannel.de/hardware/835/index.html (11 MBit)

http://www.chip.de/perl/tpdb/tpdb_out.pl?db=out&partid=561580

----------

## gentop

Ich möchte jetzt zwar keine Negativwerbung machen - aber kauf dir bitte keinen Siemens! Ich hab einen - der spamt mich nur voll mit "Log Full Trigger"... Es gibt dort keine Möglichkeiten, den Logger vernünftig einzurichten und ne Statistik gibt es auch nicht... (Siemens Gigaset Router)

Gruß gentop

----------

